# Is eye gunk normal?



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Cici doesn't get red tear stains at all, but she gets a kind of white eye gunk, that usually has a bad odor, sometimes it's greenish. I take it off daily with the Mustache comb but I'm wondering if this is normal? Her hair (under he eyes) is usually a little wet too and it hardens. I have the spa lavish and I use it twice a week. (except since her spay on Tuesday I haven't washed her face). Oh also, since her surgery the eye gunk got worse. Any input?

Thanks


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I wonder if it is an allergy to something? You might want to try and eye rinse periodically to see if that helps. If it's gotten worse since her spay, it could be a marker for infection, so you may want to give your Vet a call.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My Kitzel gets it sometimes depending on food---seems fish makes it worse. My vet said it might come from sleeping in AC room?? There are also some infections where it is worse so do keep your eye (no pun intended) on it & see your vet if it persists. I also would suggest an eye-wash!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Cassidy had the same thing happen to him - I took him to the vet and he ended up having somthing stuck in his eye - they removed it and gave me an antibiotic to put in and it has never happened again - Also the vet suggested using a eye wash on her daily.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Hmm I noticed Rocky has been getting eye gunk-I think he might have environmental allergies, I say that because he hasn't had it before and we have been outside a lot lately.

Tucker gets eye boogies like crazy for him I think it might be the hair growing out around the eye, irritating his eyes.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

If the eye discharge is green and has a bad odor, it sounds like an infection and I would def. consult the vet. Zooey always has eye boogies, but it's from dirt. I have to clip them out on a regular basis.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

LexiMom said:


> Cassidy had the same thing happen to him - I took him to the vet and he ended up having somthing stuck in his eye - they removed it and gave me an antibiotic to put in and it has never happened again - Also the vet suggested using a eye wash on her daily.


What does it mean when you say you use eye wash in her daily? I have a problem with Milo having eye boogers too becaus his small hairs keeps poking his eyes.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Zoe also has that the past couple of months and I was wondering what is. I do wash her face every single day with Spa Lavish but do notice in the corner of her eye she gets that junk, usually in the morning. I never had a problem with tear staining or anything. Think I will also get an eye wash and see if it helps.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

zooeysmom said:


> If the eye discharge is green and has a bad odor, it sounds like an infection and I would def. consult the vet. Zooey always has eye boogies, but it's from dirt. I have to clip them out on a regular basis.


I agree. Green discharge with a bad odor is a sign of infection. Take her to the vet.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> I wonder if it is an allergy to something? You might want to try and eye rinse periodically to see if that helps. If it's gotten worse since her spay, it could be a marker for infection, so you may want to give your Vet a call.


Is the eye rinse fairly easy to use? I'm not very familiar with it. Do I put it directly in her eyes? 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> My Kitzel gets it sometimes depending on food---seems fish makes it worse. My vet said it might come from sleeping in AC room?? There are also some infections where it is worse so do keep your eye (no pun intended) on it & see your vet if it persists. I also would suggest an eye-wash!


Does fish really make it worse? I was just about to try the white fish Fromm kibble, but I wouldn't if it makes it worse


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> If the eye discharge is green and has a bad odor, it sounds like an infection and I would def. consult the vet. Zooey always has eye boogies, but it's from dirt. I have to clip them out on a regular basis.


The only reason I'm a little hesitant to take her to the vet for this is that I've already gone, first because she had a small bump on her eyelid, and they said it was normal. And the last time I took her they said the eye discharge was normal, to just clean it out daily. But I'm just wondering if it really is normal or they're just not very familiar with Maltese breed? I've never seen any go there. 

When you take them for that how do they determine what is the cause? Are supposed to take a sample?


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Also she gets hair poking her eyes a lot, I'm not sure if that is something that could cause it? I'm trying to let it grow out and I put it in top knots, but the hair on her muzzle goes up and pokes her eyes. 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nora, no need to be hesitant. If the Vet is worth his/her salt, she will welcome you with open arms and be running tests on Cici. First a bump on the eye now, eye goop ~ seems pretty off. I wonder if she could have gotten staph or something like that during surgery? Sounds crazy, but you really did describe something a bit more like infection than just what an allergy would likely produce. Honestly if there's a chance that it's infection, I think I'd take her in for a blood work up before using any eye wash ~ as it could irritate it further. Hope it all works out soon.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Nora, no need to be hesitant. If the Vet is worth his/her salt, she will welcome you with open arms and be running tests on Cici. First a bump on the eye now, eye goop ~ seems pretty off. I wonder if she could have gotten staph or something like that during surgery? Sounds crazy, but you really did describe something a bit more like infection than just what an allergy would likely produce. Honestly if there's a chance that it's infection, I think I'd take her in for a blood work up before using any eye wash ~ as it could irritate it further. Hope it all works out soon.


I think I will be taking her to the vet this coming week now, it's better to be safe than sorry. The bump she had was from weeks ago, and it has gone away now. Where they spayed her they informed me they put something in her eyes and it would make some discharge come out so maybe it explains that extra that is coming out, but I don't think it justifies the smell. 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with Bridget. Green discharge with odor from any body part is NOT normal! It means there's an infection present. Yes, the hair getting into her eyes could contribute to this. Get the infection treated, use an eyewash, and decide if you want to keep the hair in a topknot or clipped close (which I have to do b/c Z does not allow a topknot).


----------

